# Intros diary



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

I everyone, we started intros yesterday for our gorgeous baby boy . I will update every day if i can. A little bit of background, we saw K back in June on adoption link . He has fragile x syndrome. It is a chromosome difficency that is worse in boys as the X chromosome attacks which his body cant fight off as boys have an XY where girls have 2 XX. It can lead to social anxiety and learning difficulties. 

From seeing his photos he loves having his picture taken. He is a poser and sooo photogenic.

30/11/15- day 1 intros
We went to FCs house for 12 to be greeted by SW as k was getting his bott bott canged. Needless to say we were very nervous but it felt so right. Then we heard FC , round the door we saw a smiley little baby. He was giving us fab eye contact and lots of smiles. He has dimples on either side of his cheeks so you can imagine how cute these were to see. 

Mama got a cuddle first and he was brilliant, mummy(i) got cuddles and we played with him on the floor. He hadnt graspped forward crawl, he prefers backwards. Forst milestone we saw was when i threw his dummy at other end of the rug we crawlled forward for this. Nothing comes between this little guy and his dummys haha.

It is amazing how time flys. He got a little grizzly but that is because he was tired. FC had to comfort him then he was back to being all happy smiley. 
  We have waited 2 years for this moment and it was everything i imagined and more. 

Proud mummies and can not wait for day 2.

Day 2 starts at 1pm until bed time . 

Sarah x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Loved reading your post   sounds like a fantastic little boy so pleased for you both
How long are intros going to be? And how old is your little boy?
Sending big hugs and enjoy every minute x x x x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks mumandad, he just turrned 1 and intros is 7 days in total.

Hope your doing ok and are starting to get some answers x


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

What a lovely age  and what a amazing Christmas your going to have, hope today's visit goes just as fab as yesterday 

No news yet just more waiting  

X x x x


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just amazing 💕. Brings back so many memories and goose bumps of the day we met our princess. You had to wait this long because he wasn't ready for you til now. Amazing how it all suddenly makes sense. Hope today has been fab. He'll be home before you know it 😍 xx


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sass that's so lovely to read - sometimes things are just meant to be and when you meet your child for the first time it's like life makes sense 😍

Mum&Dad I've been following your situation, I can't begin to imagine the extreme distress and trauma your family is going through. I'm watching daily for that little write up about your little one coming home to you #Believe xxx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Day 2

01/12/2015

We got to FCs for 1pm. Littlefoot was having a little nap. We went up stairs and saw our baby sleeping. 
After 30mins he woke up and my wife went to get him. 
For being only the 2nd day the FC was amazing. She let us  do everything for him. 
  OMG changing his nappy is a nightmare!!! It takes 2 people. He stiffens his legs and arches his back , number 1s ok number 2s i can see it going everywhere lol. 

We gave him his lunch. Because of his condition he has no entertainment or desire to finger feed himself and he wont have water or juice out of a sippy cup or bottle just his milk.

We played with his toys and we all went for a little walk. 

We gave him his tea but because of all the excitment he missed his afernoon nap. He was sooo tired. 

We bathed him and put him to bed after his bottle but he was sooo upset. Downstairs he came to calm down then boom after half an hour and re putting him back in his car we sat there so ge could see us then he self soothed to sleep. 

Amazing day to say the least. 

Today we are there from 7am until 2pm. 

6 more days until placement day :0)


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Sass30

So glad the intros are going well, how are you feeling?  We are feeling quite tired and we aren't doing such long days.  I think it is because we are in a confined space and somebody else's house.  Also my fiance is having to work when we get home until around 9pm so that is taking its toll now.

So glad your intros are going well.  Ours are also going so well.  We have surprised ourselves at how much affection we feel for our LO, she is just gorgeous.  The hardest thing is leaving her at the end of the day.  She is also a bit unsettled with the intros and woke up at 2am last night and was difficult to settle.  FC looked tired today... . I expect that will happen when she comes to live with us.

Hope tomorrow brings you much joy.
x


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Loopylou41 we have been soooo tired. We have been going straight to sleep haha. FC has been amazing in letting us really get on and bond. She has a massive house so we sort of take over living room as they have a kitchen dinner social space where they go. Couldnt of gone any better. Its a shame your other half has had to work they will burn out


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Day 3- 02/12/15. This was a shorter day. We started at 7am and were meant to stay until 2 but LO went to sleep at 12.15 so by 1.30 we left. I got a text saying he didnt wake up until 3!!.
We got him weighed yesterday as he is petite for his age( just turnned 1) our car seat we got when we were first approved so got a combination starting from 9kg, our LO only just hit 8kg, ordered one online last night.
LO is attaching more to me than my wife. I think this is because when he needs his bum changed she panics and makes it the fastest thing. LO hats bum changes so i have explained her to slow it down etc. He loves getting his bottle off his mama ( my wife) and i get the cuddles . 
He has really bad reflux so 2 im nasty mammy who give him that.

Today isbthe midway review to make sure were on track of switch over. We leave saturday then FCs and LO fly up north on sunday and we do sunday noght, monday intros at our flat and FC stays in hotel then tuesday is placement day!!!!  

Today is 10-bedtime.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

So lovely to read your intros going well Sass and Loopy. You read it so many times about how exhausting intros are and you think you're prepared but then it hits you! I think more than anything it's having to process all the emotional feelings that you've had for years getting to this point on top of the new emotions and the physical side of things.
Sass my lo used to hate nappy changes and it was a real battle, we have a front on change table with sides which makes it a whole lot easier but the real discovery was an app on my iPhone called "little baby bum" it's basically about 6 animated nursery rhymes. I stick the guided access on the phone (never knew about this but you can basically disable all controls so if he presses any buttons or anything it had no effect and carries on playing!), he holds it and watches the nursery rhymes whilst I change and it works like a charm!


----------

